# RBR thread - Lucas Browne/Wladimir Klitschko and Thurman



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Evening didn't see a thread,won't do rbrs but it's a chat thread.





Boxnation now

Karim guerfi v zhanet zhakiyanov

Lucas Browne v Eric Martel bahoeli

Adam etches v Felipe teneinte





Eurosport 9-30

Wladimir klitschko v Alex leapai

Joseph Parker v Manuel nascimento





Boxnation 2-00

Omar figeuroa v jerry belmontes

Lucas matthysse v John Molina 

Keith Thurman v Julio Diaz


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

EBU bantamweight bout is due to begin soon.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks empty


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Etches is the ticket seller so is the official main event.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Literally can't hear a sound, pretty surreal


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice.

Always good to hear the drunken master mc.

This first fight is the first and decisive fight in the prediction league. War Guerfi!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kell brook ringside.

Decent little bill this.3 ok fights.an appetiser for the evening.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Most competitive fight of the night IMO. Just think Guerfi has mixed it at a higher level


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Zzz looks good,high quality from both.

This fight could gel very well,12 round war ahead of us maybe.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

good fist round so fare.
the french guy took it for me.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

How come Hatton trains all these over seas fighters


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Etches is the ticket seller so is the official main event.


I don't really know much about Etches, think I might have seen him on the undercard of the Rabchenko bill a while back, but don't remember much.

How do people rate him?


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Will one of you be kind enough to send me a PM to where you're watching please.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You can see the Hatton traits in ZZ.


----------



## Hatcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Appreciated guys, cheers.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hatcha said:


> Will one of you be kind enough to send me a PM to where you're watching please.


http://www.boxnation.com/subscribe/ :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see their being so much quality on the European scene at bantam and super bantam.

These 2 boys would give Stuart hall a fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Best round by far for the Frenchman.

His hands down style is very reactive,he has good upper body movement but doesn't use his height advantages because of this.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BOOM!!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Cracking shot!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Guerfi's a tough fighter so to see ZZ one-shot him like that was a shock.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a special ko.

These boys from Kazakhstan can bang and are in such great shape.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Great shot.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

He was looking like he was starting to get picked apart before that last onslaught as well.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

For those interested the winning purse bid for this was €21,450 (€12,870 to Guerfi, €8580 to Zhakiyanov). 

They were due to split a €62,000 purse before Guerfi pulled out of the fight and it went back to purse bids.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Well that's it for me (and many others) in the prediction league this week.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Back to the ex blind dates studio with Buncey and Lillis.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

they should go for the ibf route.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> I don't really know much about Etches, think I might have seen him on the undercard of the Rabchenko bill a while back, but don't remember much.
> 
> How do people rate him?


He is exciting and aggressive,he is a ticket seller and will be in the mix with Eubank Jnr,ogogo,Ryder and so on for the next 12-18 months.

I have only seen him 2 or 3 times and he was in with somebody overmatched in one of those so I havnt seen enough myself but he is largely untested.i believe he is an ex kick boxer or Muay Thai.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucas Browne is at 9-00

Scott Jenkins v David campillo over 6 rounds is now being shown on delayed.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Parker/Nascimento Result



Spoiler



parker ko 7


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Does Boxnation show repeats of their weekend fights in the following few days?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Zico said:


> Does Boxnation show repeats of their weekend fights in the following few days?


Yeah they do.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Usyk just stopped a german journeymen.
Pointless fight but K2 undercards are shit as usual. I hope Klitschko retires soon and then RTL can maybe show some proper boxing.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah they do.


Cheers bud :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

As much as I want to be positive,I can't help thinking that Scott Jenkins is a knockout waiting to happen.

I know he is still a prospect but He is in the best division domestically and will need to learn how to defend himself better as he progresses.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tuned in just in time for a british stoppage. Lovely.

edit: oh, okay. Nevermind Buncey. :sad5


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit stoppage from mr.foster.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

One to watch said:


> As much as I want to be positive,I can't help thinking that Scott Jenkins is a knockout waiting to happen.
> 
> I know he is still a prospect but He is in the best division domestically and will need to learn how to defend himself better as he progresses.


He looks like a featherweight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lucas Browne seems to be a smart, intelligent dude. Hope he does well.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucas Browne v Eric Martel bahoeli next up.

Then with a bit of luck it finishes just in time for Wladimr.

I feel a bit sad for Australia,a great sporting country,when they are getting excited about winning the commenwealth belt for the first time in over a hundred years in front of an average British domestic show.

I would like to see Browne deliver,he is a bit of a slugger,good fun and seems a nice bloke.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck Buncey, needs a no **** there :lol:


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Usyk just stopped a german journeymen.
> Pointless fight but K2 undercards are shit as usual. I hope Klitschko retires soon and then RTL can maybe show some proper boxing.


Is Wlad on late tonight?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> What the fuck Buncey, needs a no **** there :lol:


Yeah. That was a bit nuts


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buncey didn't like the early Audley years with the mismatches,yet didn't he defend it all on the BBC at the time?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This song makes me laugh every fucking time for some reason :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

lost said:


> Yeah. That was a bit nuts


Hmm.look at big daddy there.

Weird from mr.bunce.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy fuck are those people there for boxing tonight or is there some bingo on afterwards?

You could hear a mouse fart.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Browne is so relaxed,the Canadian seems like a rabbit in the headlights.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Like Browne. Not the greatest but very likeable. Him vs Price would be fun


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

phwoar, lets take a minute and admire that ink :huh


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hate this ref.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

How does a 10-3 guy get a gig for the CW title?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxnation and warren looking at chisora-Browne as a fallback if they lose the fury fight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Canadian could be better than expected. Looked decent in his last fight, think it was on the undercard to Stevenson-Bellew.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lucas really does look like Yarp guy.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

They not bothered with lights for this card? Looks dark.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

first round for the canadian (but wont go the distance anyway):lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Weird first round has to be bahoelis.

Browne is just waiting for the opportunity,but he won't get away with this at the next level.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

commentator wrong

browne went 12 rounds vs toney


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Lucas really does look like Yarp guy.


Did you know that he is the hound from game of thrones.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's the night of ko's.

Bahoeli still in it though,I thought he was done.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF is this Browne guy doing?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Did you know that he is the hound from game of thrones.












did i miss the etches fight?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

:-(


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

God they're both horrible.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Awful cut that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad cut.

28-28 all square for me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Browne's fighting like a really shit, less active old George Foreman :lol:


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

What channel is Eurosport, and do I have it?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Browne looks in terrible condition or is it me?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

robertowen1983 said:


> What channel is Eurosport, and do I have it?


Eurosport 2 Sky 411 for me

Tyson Fury commentates


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is that eddie chambers behind Brownes corner?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

robertowen1983 said:


> What channel is Eurosport, and do I have it?


sky 411 i think


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

GO ON BROWNE YOU AUSSIE CUNT!

Mega stuff.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

War!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Surprised this wasn't stopped before round 4 so it's a no contest..

(That's the right rules isn't it?)


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

That was fantastic.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Eurosport 2 Sky 411 for me
> 
> Tyson Fury commentates


Thanks - is it on freeview?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is chaos.

Rematch if this ends here.

38-37 Browne.but an awful performance from him.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Browe is awful to watch, horrible fighter


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> That was fantastic.


richie davies laughing through it


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

times the wlad fight off?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

jimcox88 said:


> Browe is awful to watch, horrible fighter


He's shite but this is good entertainment to be fair.

Canuck is giving it a go.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Surprised this wasn't stopped before round 4 so it's a no contest..

(That's the right rules isn't it?)

Or does it go to the scorecards after 4 rounds if they stop it?? Can't remember the rules


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fair play to the bloke.

I'm sure Klitschko is looking at Browne as his next opponent. :rolleyes


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That was good fun,both fights have entertained so far.

But let's be honest here,Lucas Browne is not a boxer,he is a street fighter.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Surprised this wasn't stopped before round 4 so it's a no contest..
> 
> (That's the right rules isn't it?)
> 
> Or does it go to the scorecards after 4 rounds if they stop it?? Can't remember the rules


Yep, you've got it right. They only go to the cards after four completed rounds.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

hes looked good in other fights. he just looks out of shape here. hes the wrong age to be with a promoter like hatton who only gets him out every now and then.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> He's shite but this is good entertainment to be fair.
> 
> Canuck is giving it a go.


Yeah exactly, he's extremely limited but hes very entertaining.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Browne is a beast. He would smash Deontay imo.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This was a good bar fight. Say what you want but boxing looks different.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

On the Money said:


> Browne is a beast. He would smash Deontay imo.


Fucking hell can you imagine that fight :lol:

Windmills and Handbags.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Would like to see Browne vs. Fury.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Browne has reached his level isn't going any further, entertaining but limited fighter


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

On the Money said:


> Browne is a beast. He would smash Deontay imo.


he wouldnt be able to get close to wilder

browne has no footwork and is very slow


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

One for the purists!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

On the Money said:


> Browne is a beast. He would smash Deontay imo.


With his slow feets and no head movement he will walk right in to a right hand. Way to slow for Wilder.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Whens wlad fighing?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Turned on Eurosport to hear Fury calling himself good looking LOL. Steve Collins, Tyson Fury and some SSN presenter in the studio.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

raymann said:


> hes looked good in other fights. he just looks out of shape here. hes the wrong age to be with a promoter like hatton who only gets him out every now and then.


He fought 5 times last year.4 times in 2012 and 8 times in 2011.

He is moving just right,he is a commenwealth champ now but still looked poor against a 10-3 ex Ice hockey player.time is on his side as a heavyweight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

raymann said:


> hes looked good in other fights. he just looks out of shape here. hes the wrong age to be with a promoter like hatton who only gets him out every now and then.


he never looked good. he is fun to watch but he is very very limited. not hard to see.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Some Sky Sports News presenter for the Wlad fight. Giggling away to herself with Fury.

She clearly wants the D from the Furious One.....:deal


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

He won't fight Browne anyway, a 20 stone guy that hits like a mule, better fight has beens and bums.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

What was the result of the browne fight... Wot round did it end in?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tenner on Hatton bringing up Tszyu in this interview.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyson Fury setting a new world record for the most clichés in a single sentence :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't realise simon Barclay was on here.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Is Hatton coked up?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

tyson fury so cringeworthy as a pundit....collins looks embarrassed


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

2Fast mugging off David Haye....:rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Barclay looks a bit fragile at the weight and his defence isn't the tightest.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Barclay has a lovely array of shots and speed for a novice.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Barclay looks a bit fragile at the weight and his defence isn't the tightest.


His defence would be my concern.he reminds me a little of Danny price.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Lucas really does look like Yarp guy.


:lol: I have no idea who that guy is, but pretty much spot on mate... well except the band aid should be on the other eyebrow.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> :lol: I have no idea who that guy is, but pretty much spot on mate... well except the band aid should be on the other eyebrow.


He plays 'The Hound' in Game of Thrones


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Eurosport Boxing breaking records....:yep

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ds-heavyweight-belts-against-Alex-Leapai.html

Apparently shes an amateur boxer herself.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

"He weighs six inches smaller" atsch

She's lovely looking but jeez!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fucking idiot broad on Eurosport.

Making Tyson look like the intellect.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

atsch 'although he weighs six inches smaller'

Bird on Eurosport is having a 'mare


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd like to see Hattons do more tv shows like this.its been entertaining.


Get big daddy based here,match him with a couple of domestic boys to get ticket interest and viewer interest (sexton,McDermott,lewison) then get etches and Jenkins out regularly,and his Irish/Eastern Europeans to pad out the card.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

she is bad in fairness


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Andy Carroll was a lucky fucker finding her naked in the baths at west ham:fire


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Them overhand rights on the pads :lol:


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

"To be quite frankful" :yep


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha frankful


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder is Furys wife watching LMAO


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> Them overhand rights on the pads :lol:


Ha... I think we know the game plan now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Working in the inside is not easy to do against Clinchko. He is a master of clinching and leaning.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I'd like to see Hattons do more tv shows like this.its been entertaining.
> 
> Get big daddy based here,match him with a couple of domestic boys to get ticket interest and viewer interest (sexton,McDermott,lewison) then get etches and Jenkins out regularly,and his Irish/Eastern Europeans to pad out the card.


:thumbsup Two thumbs up for the new avatar, that's one bad ass dude!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :thumbsup Two thumbs up for the new avatar, that's one bad ass dude!


Yeah one of my all time favourites.

Sums up the gladiatorial aspect that I love,best intro ever and great style.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> "He weighs six inches smaller" atsch
> 
> She's lovely looking but jeez!


What! Women: know your limits


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah one of my all time favourites.
> 
> Sums up the gladiatorial aspect that I love,best intro ever and great style.


:yep


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This girl is talking absolute twaddle. No idea what she's on about bless her. It's an insult to the sport and the viewers when you have someone calling the show who doesn't have a fucking clue what an uppercut is. 

Hire somebody proper.

edit: oh for fuck sake not this shit. atsch Stop blowing into a seashell you cunt and bring out the cheesy metal band the Klitschko's undoubtedly have lined up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

We are in buisness.expect lengthy intros and anthems.


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

but shes a sort


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

how does wlad constantly sell out these big arenas in germany

they actually like watching his shit fights


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

she sounds amazed that the reach difference is the same as the height differenceatsch


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> This girl is talking absolute twaddle. No idea what she's on about bless her. It's an insult to the sport and the viewers when you have someone calling the show who doesn't have a fucking clue what an uppercut is.
> 
> Hire somebody proper.
> 
> edit: oh for fuck sake not this shit. atsch


To be fair I think shes an amateur boxer so she probably knows what an uppercut is. I think she actually knows alot about boxing its just her actual presenting ability thats the issue.....:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah one of my all time favourites.
> 
> Sums up the gladiatorial aspect that I love,best intro ever and great style.


Well, greatest intro ever.... until we saw Leapai & his tone deaf older brother :deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> how does wlad constantly sell out these big arenas in germany
> 
> they actually like watching his shit fights


Because people watching Wladimir fight are not boxing fans. They just are there for the event.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"A fantastic start to the fight. What do you think he looks like?"

Please stop.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Man with shell ko1 the usual kraut rock band


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Any need for a talk over the intros.

Did Steve Collins just say 'for him it's just a walk' about his ringwalk or did he say war.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Well, greatest intro ever.... until we saw Leapai & his tone deaf older brother :deal


Yeah that's some good shit.:lol:

Talking of intros,wladimir and vitali score highly.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Here we go with the greatest ring walk in boxing!


----------



## Bomber_uk (Dec 20, 2012)

Hatcha said:


> Will one of you be kind enough to send me a PM to where you're watching please.


Could anyone help me with this as well please


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Praying for a Leapai KO.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This motherfucker actually thinks he's really a Roman emperor :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

would be funny if leapai lands one of these crude overhand rights.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Decent enough entrance.

Wlad better bring it tonight, this fight is on ESPN in the states which is in 90 million homes. If this is successful they might keep showing boxing, if its standard Clinchko it will damage the sport.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Clinchko pretending to be a proper warrior: And when the fights begins he stinks the place out.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate national anthems in boxing.

Both men are in the ring,waiting to fight.then they have to wait for this Shit.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

wlad looking old


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

no vitali.
I wondered if he'd show.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this Wlads wife singing?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Klitschko's continuing to stink up the joint. Can't even sing a fucking song :lol:

Oh my god this is like some weird mushroom induced nightmare.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

mic isnt working lol


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Wheeeeeey!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

fook...hes there. missed him on ringwalk


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha cringe.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Is this Wlads wife singing?


vitalis wife i think


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Meant Vitalis wife signing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> wlad looking old


I thought that myself,first time he has ever really looked his age.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Backing tape is fucked :rofl


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

National anthems ate great in boxing, as is all the other pageantry. It helps makes these events feel more significant.


----------



## gazrichards (Sep 17, 2012)

god i hate the klitchkos even vitalis wife sings as dull as they box


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Putin's been fucking about with that Mic.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Oh my god this is like some weird mushroom induced nightmare.


:rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

gazrichards said:


> god i hate the klitchkos even vitalis wife sings as dull as they box


They? Vitali was far from dull!


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

referee's surname is coincidental considering he's an african american.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

hope its a good fight :bbb


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Dot Cotton's son in charge of proceedings


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

already pushing down on his back


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What a fucking joke...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why cant wlad fight someone real


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

First clinch after 10 seconds. Klitschko is a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my word.leapai has been awful.

Please stick him in with Browne next time out.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Your gonna get twatted just throw right hand after right hand one may just land, if not and you get ko'd its an early night with less punishment.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

there are also rules about ducking so low.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

This is one of the biggest mismatches of all time. Pathetic.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

This ain't going rounds


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that knockdown counted?

This Leapai guy is a fucking joke its embarrassing for the sport hes got this fight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Oh my word.leapai has been awful.
> 
> Please stick him in with Browne next time out.


As if Browne is any better then Leapai.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

wlad is carrying this lad ,leapai has no head movement


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Leapai is atrocious. His footwork and head movement are nonexistent. He's not even trying to win.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Worst challenger that I've seen,at least to a klitschko.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack said:


> Leapai is atrocious. His footwork and head movement are nonexistent. He's not even trying to win.


Have you ever watched a Klitschko fight before?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Wlads got to let this go a few rounds for the paying crowd.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Fair play to Wlad, he's earning millions for this.


----------



## indie_uk1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dont know why i watch wlad fights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> As if Browne is any better then Leapai.


Exactly.

They avoid each other,but they would be wise to cash in now before no one cares In Australia.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

heavyweights are better of not boxing for the world title....wlad makes good heavyweights look so bad he ruins their careers.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Farcical.

ESPN won't be impressed.


----------



## indie_uk1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Commentators are struggling to sell this farce


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

wlad confident enough to throw lead right hands, he is carrying his hands really low.hopefully he throws that great hook off the jab he has but never uses


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

The Klits are a fuckin joke - this guy lost to fucking Kevin Johnson....So mismatched its ridiculous.....Killed heavyweight boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlads a fucking disgrace too to be fair, get him out of there you wanker.

Too busy hiding his glass chin.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure how the judges have hot this, but I have Wlad winning so far


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well if anything this is the first fight where I've been pondering if I should shave my balls, so that's some sort of achievement I guess. :conf


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

leapai's corner telling him to walk wlad down.fucking idiots


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

This Lepai guy wouldn't look out of place as Anthony Joshua's next opponent.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Have you ever watched a Klitschko fight before?


What had Klitschko got to do with what I said? It's not like he's doing anything exceptional to prevent Leapai from trying to win. Klitschko is doing what he does but Leapai is woeful.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

leapai is 1 tough guy


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jack said:


> What had Klitschko got to do with what I said? It's not like he's doing anything exceptional to prevent Leapai from trying to win. Klitschko is doing what he does but Leapai is woeful.


They're all fucking woeful mate. It's why they pick them. Europe don't care about exciting fights, so they can get away with it, and they pay absolutely daft money for Klitschko to pot shot a bum until he falls over.

Nothing's changed since I first saw him in 2007/2008. They call him in with the same daft fucking plans as well. They've got absolutely no clue how to beat a Klitschko, they just want their payday. Haye's the only one who kinda sorta could figure him out but he bottled it.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

How's everyone else scoring this, I have Wlad winning.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Wlad isn't holding too much in this fight... at least so far.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

I got it level on my scorecard.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

brittish stoppage in etches fight


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> I got it level on my scorecard.


I have Klitschko one ahead


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like Frank Warren's relentless promotion of the Kick Dummy on Boxnation paid off. 

Here he is with a shot at the champ.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> They're all fucking woeful mate. It's why they pick them. Europe don't care about exciting fights, so they can get away with it, and they pay absolutely daft money for Klitschko to pot shot a bum until he falls over.
> 
> Nothing's changed since I first saw him in 2007/2008. They call him in with the same daft fucking plans as well. They've got absolutely no clue how to beat a Klitschko, they just want their payday. Haye's the only one who kinda sorta could figure him out but he bottled it.


Ah, yeah, I get you. His opposition in the last few years has been genuinely horrendous. They fight without any sort of passion.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aye, take your count and your paycheck, mate. Don't want to knock him out, do you? Might get in trouble.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

OMG


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Woah,drama.

Wladimir is wobbled,so actually goes on the offence and blasts him out.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Woke the beast there


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Woah,drama.
> 
> Wladimir is wobbled,so actually goes on the offence and blasts him out.


looked more like a balance thing/slip


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

How obvious did Wlad want to make it that he was only playing with him until he got clocked :lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

That wobbler was a fraction away from wiping Klit out, just brushed him and stiffened him for a second.....


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Woah,drama.
> 
> Wladimir is wobbled,so actually goes on the offence and blasts him out.


looked like he tripped over his foot


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Leapai was even worse than I tought he would be.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Most exciting Wlad performance in a while.

Shame Leapai only landed about 2 punches.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I don't think Leapai's right actually connected...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

He didn't get wobbled.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Been great listening to Woodhall, best pundit in the sport.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Total punches landed according to Compubox...
Wlad 147
Leapai 10 :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I think it was a balance issue.

Now we can talk about how leapai was awful (he was) but wladimir is miles ahead of the division.

Let's be honest,ESPN are only showing this tonight because stiverne-arreola will fight him in a unification.so he will get a good opponent in a unification and he will box superbly once again and clean up.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

That was dire. :-(


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Whens the last time Wlad fought an ibf mandatory?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> Looks like Frank Warren's relentless promotion of the Kick Dummy on Boxnation paid off.
> 
> Here he is with a shot at the champ.


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Total punches landed according to Compubox...
> Wlad 147
> Leapai 10 :rofl


:lol: I seriously just let out a Dr. Hibbert laugh without even trying.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Leapai was even worse than I tought he would be.


Amazingly he actually was :lol:


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Teddy Atlas has spent the whole fight and even post fight taking pops at Waldimir. Now saying there has been more exertion in his post fight flag waving then most of his defenses!


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

why can't i record on boxnationHD? anyone know? the fucking thing says i have to purchase the channel, even though i already have boxnation. :bart


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Going to the LA card tonight. Should be decent. Cracking venue.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

They should've let Charr in the ring.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Charr or Briggs trying to cause trouble?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Leapai was awful.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Gabriel Montoya: Say what you want Wlad Klitchko, he ends his mismatches by KO. #TheMoment #boxing

Ouch!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> why can't i record on boxnationHD? anyone know? the fucking thing says i have to purchase the channel, even though i already have boxnation. :bart


Had that problem on several occasions, just don't bother trying now, it's a joke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah charr looking for a payday.

I see Wladimr fighting against the WBC winner,you never know,maybe in America or Canada.

Then who knows.retire? He says he won't but If he has all the belts then where do you go.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

They should end the night with a Wlad, Vitali, Briggs and Charr Royal Rumble.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

leapai vs browne would be a great bar brawl. has to happen.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

There was more drama wondering whether Mrs. Klitschko's music would come on for her to sing the anthem.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

that was boring


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

that is a joke! they need to sort that out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Yeah charr looking for a payday.
> 
> I see Wladimr fighting against the WBC winner,you never know,maybe in America or Canada.
> 
> Then who knows.retire? He says he won't but If he has all the belts then where do you go.


The WBC champion wont fight Klitscko.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

I would make Lepai v Joshua before the year is out.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyson Fury now lol


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

wlad tripped over his foot...well spotted steve collins


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

german interviewer was a bit of a dick to leapai.nice touch by eurosport to have a translator for wlad


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

How about Browne v leapai over here then,Ricky hatton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

His next 2 fights should be Pulev then the winner of Ruiz Jnr v Chisora/Fury.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> why can't i record on boxnationHD? anyone know? the fucking thing says i have to purchase the channel, even though i already have boxnation. :bart


You can. You 'purchase' the event for £0.00.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Just fight someone live and who comes to win

Anyone from Fury, Chisora, Wilder, Stiverne, Pulev, Jennings, Perez or Ortiz


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Leapai was even worse than I tought he would be.





Bajingo(e) said:


> Amazingly he actually was :lol:


Horrendous.... They'd have been better off giving a random bouncer/doorman a go..... I'd bet a complete novice with an 8 week camp could have done better


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

One to watch said:


> How about Browne v leapai over here then,Ricky hatton.


Makes no sense. Would be PPV and sell an arena in Australia. It be a leisure centre and boxnation in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Special said:


> Just fight someone live and who comes to win
> 
> Anyone from Fury, Chisora, Wilder, Stiverne, Pulev, Jennings, Perez or Ortiz


Ortiz.....really?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Steve Collins is blaming Leapi's Trainers.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Horrendous.... They'd have been better off giving a random bouncer/doorman a go..... *I'd bet a complete novice with an 8 week camp could have done better*


you serious?:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> The WBC champion wont fight Klitscko.


Why?

ESPN wouldn't have shown wladimir for no reason,the winner would have a career high pay day and a chance to fight for the unification of the heavyweight divison.

I really think they would.the only way they don't is if golden boy pay big bucks for wilder to get the shot first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Berliner said:


> you serious?:lol:


Genuinley I think I have better technique thay Lepai.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Horrendous.... They'd have been better off giving a random bouncer/doorman a go..... I'd bet a complete novice with an 8 week camp could have done better


You obviously havnt boxed then.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Steve Collins is blaming Leapi's Trainers.


He has a point to be fair.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> I'd bet a complete novice with an 8 week camp could have done better


You mean somebody like Freddie Flintoff would have done better?


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

tyson fury obviously never watch his fights given his description of his skill and style


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyson '50 Lionhearts' Fury :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Special said:


> Just fight someone live and who comes to win
> 
> Anyone from Fury, Chisora, Wilder, Stiverne, Pulev, Jennings, Perez or Ortiz


exactly, thats all we are asking for.

who wants to see him vs bums like leopai who got knocked out by kevin fucking johnson


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Trippy said:


> He has a point to be fair.


he has but its sort of ruined by the way his son who he trains performs in the ring


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Horrendous.... They'd have been better off giving a random bouncer/doorman a go..... I'd bet a complete novice with an 8 week camp could have done better


No.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Genuinley I think I have better technique thay Lepai.


probably not. I bet you dont know how to deliver power. hell maybe you dont even know how to make a proper fist.:rolleyes or you know. dont really care.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Why?
> 
> ESPN wouldn't have shown wladimir for no reason,the winner would have a career high pay day and a chance to fight for the unification of the heavyweight divison.
> 
> I really think they would.the only way they don't is if golden boy pay big bucks for wilder to get the shot first.


HBO, Showtime were not interested and they got a good deal. Theres no long term view there. If a fight between the WBC champ and Wlad was made it will be on HBO/Showtime.

No doubt it would be a big fight, no doubt it would make money for both, but whoever comes out on top of the WBC round table will be able to fight anyone and make decent money for far less risk. It will be like any othet division where unifications are rare.

Wlad should have a good run now anyway. Pulev then Ruiz/Chisora/Fury until this time again in 2015.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Genuinely the brunette presenter badly wants to bang Fury. Serious sexual tension there....:yep


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Tyson Fury, but sweet Jesus, horrible pundit in every way imaginable.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyson :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Berliner said:


> probably not. I bet you dont know how to deliver power. hell maybe you dont even know how to make a proper fist.:rolleyes or you know. dont really care.


Wrong.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

furys going to have a mental breakdown when he gets ko'd


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Just too bitter on Wlad these fuckers.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Wrong.


a pitty we will never find out.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> you serious?:lol:





One to watch said:


> You obviously havnt boxed then.


Ha. It was just a bit tongue and cheek.

Seriously though, you take a 6"4 bouncer who looks after himself & has done some MMA/Boxing in their time to keep fit... Give them an full 8 week camp & I bet they don't do much worse.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What part of mandatory does Steve Collins not understand ffs?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't even get mad at Wlad anymore outside of politicking. Dude's gonna do what he's gonna do. He's hitting and not getting hit. He's boxing.

It's his opponents I get so frustrated about. Fair enough they're handpicked and they're shit, but they all seem to have such low boxing IQ.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Genuinely the brunette presenter badly wants to bang Fury. Serious sexual tension there....:yep


She is gagging for it


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

FFS Fury ducked Wlad, did that never happen all of a sudden? atsch


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: this broadcast


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

tyson fury is jack doyle made again...its about as good as he is in the ring too


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice brunette. she was pretty good also.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Parker fight is not live, so please, no spoilers guys.

War Joseph!!! (yeah that sounds kinda gay).


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

and people complain about boxnations presentation....wow.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Collins: '(Wlad) hasn't mentioned Fury'

Really? Is this guy an expert? Fury claimed he wasn't ready when he was offered the fight. He was nowhere to be fucking seen


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> tyson fury is jack doyle made again...its about as good as he is in the ring too


good comparison but i doubt fury gets quality songs based on him and documentaries made about decades after he stops fighting


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

wow Ozzy had a terrible voice.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Atlas: “Some people consider Klitschko more German than Russian.” :rofl


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> good comparison but i doubt fury gets quality songs based on him and documentaries made about decades after he stops fighting


true


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> Atlas: "Some people consider Klitschko more German than Russian." :rofl


:lol: No... he didn't actually?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Wrong.


Take him Rob! Do it for England!


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Seriously though, you take a 6"4 bouncer who looks after himself & has done some MMA/Boxing in their time to keep fit... Give them an full 8 week camp & I bet they don't do much worse.


What makes you think they wouldn't do much worse than a seasoned 10 year 30 fight pro, one who just beat Denis Boystov in his previous fight? Seriously, they would even last 60 seconds.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Claypole said:


> What makes you think they wouldn't do much worse than a seasoned 10 year 30 fight pro, one who just beat Denis Boystov in his previous fight? Seriously, they would even last 60 seconds.


What did Leapai do that was so good?? He just stood there taking a beating until Wlad decided to finish him


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't wait to watch my man One Time. Mand' don't waste his time watching Wlad jab and grab. Same crap, different toilet..


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> What did Leapai do that was so good?? He just stood there taking a beating until Wlad decided to finish him


Leapai was terrible, but at least he didn't fall over immediately, which is a what some novice bouncer would surely do.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

did fury speak highly of both protagonists?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> did fury speak highly of both protagonists?


:lol:
You mean for the brief moments when he wasn't talking about himself? He wasn't exactly positive, no.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

Shes 5 ft 10 to, first woman to ever host a HW title fight on the TV.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> did fury speak highly of both protagonists?


Collins and Fury ripped Wlad a new one every secend they were on air.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

joe33 said:


> Shes 5 ft 10 to, first woman to ever host a HW title fight on the TV.


She was fine fine bro, fine. And into boxing as well. I don't want to think about it no more


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

This Parker-Nascimento got interesting last round


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Whatever you think of him Tyson Fury would have put up a 10 times better fight than the bum Leapi, it's the fight i really want to see, do i think Fury wins? No but he will give it a damn good fight and cause problems imo, the build up and the magnatude of the fight will also make it appealing Fury is a proper character and i can only imagine the pre and post fight stuff. I really hope Fury beats Chisora, Wllad won't loose to Derek no way it's the same stuff again Wlad with all the advantages same style as other wlad opponents as well, At least Tyson will pose new problems hope he gets the fight soon.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh anyone know the name of the host? She was fine and actually decent host as well.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> did fury speak highly of both protagonists?


No, but does he ever?


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Oh anyone know the name of the host? She was fine and actually decent host as well.


 I have been on her case mate lol

http://www.charliewebster.me/
https://twitter.com/CharlieCW
https://www.facebook.com/charliewebstertv


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Charlie Webster does the odd bit on sky sports news as well I think


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

I agree about fury being a fun fight, but if he turns up as fat as he did last time out (and lets be honest he bloody well might he cant be trusted can he really ?), he will get fucked up. He has never been near any one that will throw huge powerful jab after jab at him, don't care what he says about how he will slip them etc, does any one really believe he will ?. I see him getting in all mouthy and up for it, but then getting half a dozen heavy jabs in the mush and that straight powerful right, and like near on everyone wlad fights.............forgetting all about his game plan and just trying to survive..............well that or trying to chin him lol.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wlad won't fight Fury or Wilder. He will continue leaning on these little guys and see out title reign..

When i saw Wach get to his chin that's the moment i knew we'd never see him in again with a big man. Fury and Wilder are dynamic for big men no matter about the aesthetics with Fury he moves well and i think he'd make Wlad have a tear up. It would be kill or be killed and we know Wlad doesn't want fire fights..

As awful as Wilder can be he's a dangerous fight for Wladimir at this stage in career. He's fast, power and erratic and raw and Wlad would have some very nervous moments in the early going at least. 

Just the way i see things..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Off to the fight. Will try and post some pics.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Wlad won't fight Fury or Wilder. He will continue leaning on these little guys and see out title reign..
> 
> When i saw Wach get to his chin that's the moment i knew we'd never see him in again with a big man. Fury and Wilder are dynamic for big men no matter about the aesthetics with Fury he moves well and i think he'd make Wlad have a tear up. It would be kill or be killed and we know Wlad doesn't want fire fights..
> 
> ...


Wladimir has to fight Pulev next because he is the IBF mandatory. Even Vitali talked about Pulev on german TV. And the commentator of the fight also talked about PUlev. They only do that when the fight will happen. Pretty sure he fights Pulev this year. Why shouldnt he fight a tall fighter? All this talk that he has big problems against tall fighters so far more the "smaller" fast guys like Brewster or Sanders gave him problems. Or Like Povetkin did who slipped his jab and got close so that WLadimir had to use dirty tactics.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Pulev is a mandatory and Fury/Chisora is another eliminator. Those are his next two fights, although he may have a discretionary fight also.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Squire said:


> This Parker-Nascimento got interesting last round


How did Parker get on, mate?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Whatever you think of him Tyson Fury would have put up a 10 times better fight than the bum Leapi, it's the fight i really want to see, do i think Fury wins? No but he will give it a damn good fight and cause problems imo, the build up and the magnatude of the fight will also make it appealing Fury is a proper character and i can only imagine the pre and post fight stuff. I really hope Fury beats Chisora, Wllad won't loose to Derek no way it's the same stuff again Wlad with all the advantages same style as other wlad opponents as well, At least Tyson will pose new problems hope he gets the fight soon.


Yeah I think Fury would give a real good account of himself but he'll be eating Wlad's straight right all night until he can't get up anymore.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Wladimir has to fight Pulev next because he is the IBF mandatory. Even Vitali talked about Pulev on german TV. And the commentator of the fight also talked about PUlev. They only do that when the fight will happen. Pretty sure he fights Pulev this year. Why shouldnt he fight a tall fighter? All this talk that he has big problems against tall fighters so far more the "smaller" fast guys like Brewster or Sanders gave him problems. Or Like Povetkin did who slipped his jab and got close so that WLadimir had to use dirty tactics.


TBH he should handle Pulev like has any other guy recently. Pulev's looked far from impressive..

Saunders was 6'4 (more near 6'5) so he wasn't as small as Brewster or Povetkin. Pulev sadly style wise worries me, Saunders exploited a weaker Wlad but his style was more imo suited to beating Wlad. Corrie had a longer torso and taller stance.

Wlad won't want to take on big guys unless they're on the level of Wach(ness). He's developed a style that now eliminates these small guys especially when they aren't dynamic.

Povetkin slipped the jab, got close then got held onto and pulled around like a blow up doll. It says a lot when getting close is deemed as success, I felt for Povetkin watching it after the fight happened it was horrendous.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bajingo(e) said:


> Yeah I think Fury would give a real good account of himself but he'll be eating Wlad's straight right all night until he can't get up anymore.


The first good straight right will hurt Fury. If Cunninghams right and Firthas right hand stun Fury Wladimirs will end him quick.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> How did Parker get on, mate?


Won by 7th round TKO according to Boxrec, dropped him in the first as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

On the Money said:


> Pulev is a mandatory and Fury/Chisora is another eliminator. Those are his next two fights, although he may have a discretionary fight also.


Fury v Chisora is not a final eliminator.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Wladimir has to fight Pulev next because he is the IBF mandatory. Even Vitali talked about Pulev on german TV. And the commentator of the fight also talked about PUlev. They only do that when the fight will happen. Pretty sure he fights Pulev this year. Why shouldnt he fight a tall fighter? All this talk that he has big problems against tall fighters so far more the "smaller" fast guys like Brewster or Sanders gave him problems. Or Like Povetkin did who slipped his jab and got close so that WLadimir had to use dirty tactics.


Who are the tall fighters he has faced? Sanders was tall.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH he should handle Pulev like has any other guy recently. Pulev's looked far from impressive..


Pulev looked good for me. So far he beat everybody clearly. He doesnt do much but it works very good for him. Plus he has a good defence and a solid chin. I dont get why people say he hasnt looked impressive. He beat everybody clearly he faced. Names like Thompson, Dimitrenko or Ustinov. Hell he looked better than Fury thats for sure. At least he doesnt get hurt as fast as Fury. From all these so called contenders he is one of the better ones.
Povetkin did better than most of Wladimirs opponents. I havent seen Wladimir being forced to clinch for his life in a long time. Every damn round. Give Povetkin a fair ref and he would have had a good chance. The ref was helping Wladimirs ass big time.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Wlad won't fight Fury or Wilder. He will continue leaning on these little guys and see out title reign..
> 
> When i saw Wach get to his chin that's the moment i knew we'd never see him in again with a big man. Fury and Wilder are dynamic for big men no matter about the aesthetics with Fury he moves well and i think he'd make Wlad have a tear up. It would be kill or be killed and we know Wlad doesn't want fire fights..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. Pulev is a better boxer than Wilder but he's not going to outbox Wlad, so that fight isn't interesting in the slightest. Wilder has his limitations but he carries a huge amount of power and as long as he's standing, he's a threat to Wlad. He's going to enter the ring knowing that if one shot lands, he could be the heavyweight champion of the world - that makes him very dangerous because he'll have the mindset of an attacking, aggressive fighter. He has confidence in himself whilst being aware of his flaws, so whilst I don't expect the fight to last long, Wilder will always be a threat. Either Wlad knocks Wilder out or Wilder knocks Wlad out, but at least it's intriguing for that reason. You'd have to back Wlad but Wilder, for his power alone, is more threatening than any other heavyweight out there right now, I think.

Wilder rawness and unpredictability might work in his favour too, similar to how Mayorga managed to beat a much better technician in Forrest. Wilder has long arms and will be throwing different shots than Wlad is used to, from awkward angles. Wlad is technically superior in every way but he might not be able to work Wilder out as quickly as he would work out someone like Pulev who, despite the ability he has, is predictable.

You staying up for the Showtime card, mate?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

joe33 said:


> I agree about fury being a fun fight, but if he turns up as fat as he did last time out (and lets be honest he bloody well might he cant be trusted can he really ?), he will get fucked up. He has never been near any one that will throw huge powerful jab after jab at him, don't care what he says about how he will slip them etc, does any one really believe he will ?. I see him getting in all mouthy and up for it, but then getting half a dozen heavy jabs in the mush and that straight powerful right, and like near on everyone wlad fights.............forgetting all about his game plan and just trying to survive..............well that or trying to chin him lol.


He will turn up in shape, see the shape he was in for Haye that's what he will turn up as, he isn't going to not train for Klitschko he doesn't train when he fights lesser guys but i have no doubt fighting Wlad he would turn up in the best shape of his life by far.


----------



## joe33 (May 17, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> He will turn up in shape, see the shape he was in for Haye that's what he will turn up as, he isn't going to not train for Klitschko he doesn't train when he fights lesser guys but i have no doubt fighting Wlad he would turn up in the best shape of his life by far.


 Sorry but I just don't trust him to turn up in shape any more. He is a proper manic depressive has always been, heard he is a nightmare to train and keep on track and not fall off and go eat all the wrong stuff.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Who are the tall fighters he has faced? Sanders was tall.


Thompsen (twice), Wach, Pianeta, McCline (who actually gave Wladimir a good fight because he was very fast for a big guy), and some others. People just looking for a hope that Wladimir has more problems with taller fighters than with smaller fighters. So far there isnt really evidence for that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Pulev looked good for me. So far he beat everybody clearly. He doesnt do much but it works very good for him. Plus he has a good defence and a solid chin. I dont get why people say he hasnt looked impressive. He beat everybody clearly he faced. Names like Thompson, Dimitrenko or Ustinov. Hell he looked better than Fury thats for sure. At least he doesnt get hurt as fast as Fury. From all these so called contenders he is one of the better ones.
> Povetkin did better than most of Wladimirs opponents. I havent seen Wladimir being forced to clinch for his life in a long time. Every damn round. Give Povetkin a fair ref and he would have had a good chance. The ref was helping Wladimirs ass big time.


Fury's still a developing fighter, Pulev is older and more experienced (am to pro) i think he's near enough his ceiling. Fury's issues normally are against smaller men who throw looping punches. It's a technical mistake more then a chin problem. Square on, hands down getting hit by a 15-16 stone man you most likely will get floored. Fact is he's winning and winning against not to distant a level of opponents to Pulev.

Pulev of course has the better record but Fury's fought some common foes and handled them just as well and with Abell in better style imo.

I don't find Pulev that impressive, Good at what he does yeah but capable of beating Wlad i'm not so sure, He does what he has to do but that's about it i don't see him being dynamic enough nor versatile enough to get to Wladimir and create an upset i think the likes of Fury and Wilder could create him more problems.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I agree. Pulev is a better boxer than Wilder but he's not going to outbox Wlad, so that fight isn't interesting in the slightest. Wilder has his limitations but he carries a huge amount of power and as long as he's standing, he's a threat to Wlad. He's going to enter the ring knowing that if one shot lands, he could be the heavyweight champion of the world - that makes him very dangerous because he'll have the mindset of an attacking, aggressive fighter. He has confidence in himself whilst being aware of his flaws, so whilst I don't expect the fight to last long, Wilder will always be a threat. Either Wlad knocks Wilder out or Wilder knocks Wlad out, but at least it's intriguing for that reason. You'd have to back Wlad but Wilder, for his power alone, is more threatening than any other heavyweight out there right now, I think.
> 
> Wilder rawness and unpredictability might work in his favour too, similar to how Mayorga managed to beat a much better technician in Forrest. Wilder has long arms and will be throwing different shots than Wlad is used to, from awkward angles. Wlad is technically superior in every way but he might not be able to work Wilder out as quickly as he would work out someone like Pulev who, despite the ability he has, is predictable.
> 
> You staying up for the Showtime card, mate?


Good analogy Jack. Mayorga - Wilder i like that it's pretty much that. The wildcat sometimes can be tougher to fight then the fantastic textbook fighters..

Yeah i should be mate, Thurman fan so want to see this kid light Diaz up and start naming names in interview :deal. Yourself?.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Thompsen (twice), Wach, Pianeta, McCline (who actually gave Wladimir a good fight because he was very fast for a big guy), and some others. People just looking for a hope that Wladimir has more problems with taller fighters than with smaller fighters. So far there isnt really evidence for that.


Tbh i've not based my assumption of Wlad's fear of Wilder and Fury off any tall man myth. These guys are more dynamic and more raw then those guys named and Wladimir's far safer and happier facing smaller guys who he now knows how to handle them.

Fury and Wilder are raw, hungry fighters and at the end of a career you don't need that, Their sheer size and strength and styles makes it a hard fight. Especially with Wilder who we really don't know how good he is till he fights someone good and willing..


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

What's this "World Series Boxing" on BTSport2 now?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Amateur's fighting pro boxing rules for different countries. GB used to have a squad..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Lunny


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Good analogy Jack. Mayorga - Wilder i like that it's pretty much that. The wildcat sometimes can be tougher to fight then the fantastic textbook fighters..
> 
> Yeah i should be mate, Thurman fan so want to see this kid light Diaz up and start naming names in interview :deal. Yourself?.


Yeah, definitely, I like the look of Figueroa and I'm a fan of both Thurman and Matthysse. I think all three will win fairly easily but I'm looking forward to seeing how good they look. It won't be shown but Frankie Gomez won earlier too, which is good news. I like him a lot and if he can keep his mind focused on boxing, he'll go far but I think there were worries he'd end up being another Panchito Bojado, if anyone remembers him. Hopefully Gomez is back on track though.

I love staying up for big fights in spring and summer though. Nothing beats staying up for a big fight that delivers, even if I often regret it the day after :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, definitely, I like the look of Figueroa and I'm a fan of both Thurman and Matthysse. I think all three will win fairly easily but I'm looking forward to seeing how good they look. It won't be shown but Frankie Gomez won earlier too, which is good news. I like him a lot and if he can keep his mind focused on boxing, he'll go far but I think there were worries he'd end up being another Panchito Bojado, if anyone remembers him. Hopefully Gomez is back on track though.
> 
> I love staying up for big fights in spring and summer though. Nothing beats staying up for a big fight that delivers, even if I often regret it the day after :lol:


Aye i'm still high on the Matthysse bandwagon a thumb in the eye won't deter me from that  :yep. Tbh him and Garcia was a good fight and i can see Lucas developing and really laying out Molina. Figueroa is a sick guy dunno how he fights like that but i love him for it..

Good to hear about Gomez totally forgot about him. :lol: I hear ya mate i've got to be up for Church then home watch the football then down pitch invasion in evening then get head down for an early start on Monday morning...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Aye i'm still high on the Matthysse bandwagon a thumb in the eye won't deter me from that  :yep. Tbh him and Garcia was a good fight and i can see Lucas developing and really laying out Molina. Figueroa is a sick guy dunno how he fights like that but i love him for it..
> 
> Good to hear about Gomez totally forgot about him. :lol: I hear ya mate i've got to be up for Church then home watch the football then down pitch invasion in evening then get head down for an early start on Monday morning...


:lol: I know what you mean about Matthysse. He was unlucky against Garcia and I hope we see it again. I always thought Matthysse would beat Garcia and I'm shocked it was that competitive, to be honest, though I do feel like Matthysse would win a rematch.

Sounds good, mate. What are you feeling about the Liverpool game tomorrow? Reckon you can pull it off?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> :lol: I know what you mean about Matthysse. He was unlucky against Garcia and I hope we see it again. I always thought Matthysse would beat Garcia and I'm shocked it was that competitive, to be honest, though I do feel like Matthysse would win a rematch.
> 
> Sounds good, mate. What are you feeling about the Liverpool game tomorrow? Reckon you can pull it off?


Yeah i think he would as well. I had it even until the eye damage and saw a vid a while back and it does look like a thumb. The enswell was to big as well, His corner to worried about waving stupid flags instead of having the correct equipment.

TBH Jack it's all on Jose, I think we can beat them. I think we play the sort of style that can really trouble them and Terry being out may not be such a bad thing because Suarez often exposes him. The key is the first half we have to take sting out of the game and then start to bypass there pressure and start to get into advanced areas against their back four which is as shaky as Khan's chin...

Tough game though they're in great form....


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah i think he would as well. I had it even until the eye damage and saw a vid a while back and it does look like a thumb. The enswell was to big as well, His corner to worried about waving stupid flags instead of having the correct equipment.
> 
> TBH Jack it's all on Jose, I think we can beat them. I think we play the sort of style that can really trouble them and Terry being out may not be such a bad thing because Suarez often exposes him. The key is the first half we have to take sting out of the game and then start to bypass there pressure and start to get into advanced areas against their back four which is as shaky as Khan's chin...
> 
> Tough game though they're in great form....


Don't forget the 25 plus low blows & excessive holding :deal


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Quality venue. Pretty empty though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Don't forget the 25 plus low blows & excessive holding :deal


:lol: Good shout :deal.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yeah i think he would as well. I had it even until the eye damage and saw a vid a while back and it does look like a thumb. The enswell was to big as well, His corner to worried about waving stupid flags instead of having the correct equipment.
> 
> TBH Jack it's all on Jose, I think we can beat them. I think we play the sort of style that can really trouble them and Terry being out may not be such a bad thing because Suarez often exposes him. The key is the first half we have to take sting out of the game and then start to bypass there pressure and start to get into advanced areas against their back four which is as shaky as Khan's chin...
> 
> Tough game though they're in great form....


Yeah, I'm hoping you pull it off. This game has a certain feel about it, similar to City/Chelsea earlier in the season, where everyone was picking City except a few who correctly thought "...what if Mourinho works his magic?". I thought City would smash Chelsea that night, so I'm changing my tune and backing Chelsea to pull off the upset this time :lol: It'd be great twist to what has been a brilliant season, I think. Should be great for the neutrals like me.


adamcanavan said:


> Don't forget the 25 plus low blows & excessive holding :deal


Yeah, Garcia was dirty that night and whilst I give him credit for the win, there are enough "buts" to make me think Matthysse can win the fight next time. If the swelling hadn't happened and Garcia's fouls were correctly picked up on, I think Garcia would have lost.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> Quality venue. Pretty empty though.


Nice pics, mate. Did you get to see Frankie Gomez? And if so, how did he look?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack said:


> Nice pics, mate. Did you get to see Frankie Gomez? And if so, how did he look?


No mate. Saw Joseph Diaz wasnt all that impressed though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> No mate. Saw Joseph Diaz wasnt all that impressed though.


Ah, I heard he was a decent prospect, so I was looking forward to watching him. Maldonado is a decent win for a prospect though, I guess.

Enjoy the show :good I'm jealous as fuck :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a good round for Belmontes. He's better than his record suggests, though I expect Figueroa to up his game in the next couple of rounds. If Belmontes can stay with him, it could be a really good fight.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight heating up


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That second round was brilliant. I love that sort of inside fighting and Belmontes held his own, for sure. He's doing some good work.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn, watching boxing in an outdoor arena in daylight on HD looks sweet.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The referee is doing a really good job, I think. Good fight too.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Tough fight to score. Belmontes did a good job of negating Figueroa's pressure but I think they will favour Figueroa on the cards.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

115-113 Belmontes
116-112 Figueroa
118-110 Figueroa


That last card was a shocker.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Matthysse wobbled in the first but he came back well.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina drops Matthysse. Hes in deep here tonight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Matthysse knocked down. He needs to be careful here because Molina hits too hard to walk through.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina looks huge here, reminds me of Gonzalez/Mares

Mathysse down in the 2nd from a right hand to the temple


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Better round for Matthysse but he's cut quite badly. It seems to have stopped bleeding though.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina weren't wrong when he said he'd be a top puncher at 140


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

War Mattyhsse! Got him at 20-1 to win coming off the floor


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent round. Matthysse is looking a lot better since that headbutt and cut, though Molina is still dangerous. Matthysse can't get too reckless whilst looking for the knockout. He's showing a nice jab though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a really entertaining fight.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Goldenboy is full of frauds.

Broner
Mathysse
Garcia

Is Thurman the real deal or is he a fraud?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina took some big shots in that round. He looks strong, his chin seems excellent and he hits really hard, so he's going to be a dangerous addition to 140. Good round for Matthysse though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Goldenboy is full of frauds.
> 
> Broner
> Mathysse
> ...


A great fight like this and all you have is to say that Matthysse is a fraud?

:-(


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is some Gatti Ward, Rios Alvarado shit right here.....brilliant...:yep


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina down although from a push. He took a beating for about a minute there, so I'd be surprised if he managed to recover.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ranallo "It's beautiful, it's brutal and it's boxing at it's best"


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

something else this lovin it

crowd goin mad

commentators goin crackers


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is an incredible fight. Fucking hell, these are two tough warriors. Matthysse looks a lot fresher at this point.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

140 has gained a shark


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was brilliant from Matthysse. Molina could be pulled out without many complaints, I think. He's still game but taking a lot of shots and Matthysse is a lot stronger.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

What an effort from these guys. Gladiator v Machine. Molina finally succumbs. How he made it to the 11th was amazing. Great fight!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good stoppage. 'Gladiator vs. Machine' is such an apt way to describe that fight. Molina but brave as fuck but Matthysse was relentless.

Amazing fight from two warriors.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

what happened then doctor said no more trainer said fuck off n sent him out


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy shiiiit. That was great.
Scotty, congrats on your bet, 20's....quality!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Quality scenes in the corner and in the ring. Great watch that Molina is a soldier he was taking some hellacious shots in the 10th, Mathysse started slow but once he got into his stride it was only ending one way,


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Great fight :yep Would like to see either face Broner.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

The difference was that Matthysse knew how to use a jab and footwork to set his shots up. Molina by the end was just swinging wildly on the inside, he ran out of ideas and was getting butchered.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

QuietStorm said:


> Great fight :yep Would like to see either face Broner.


John John was originally touted to be Broner's opponent for May 3rd.

Now we know why they chose Carlos.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Holy shiiiit. That was great.
> Scotty, congrats on your bet, 20's....quality!


Cheers!
Now waiting on Thurman 7-9 KO for a ridiculous Trixie. Got Wlad 4-6 KO on there too.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Thurman looking sharp.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman is such a sharp, explosive puncher. I like watching him a lot. Good round for him.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Thurman with the knockdown. That left uppercut was ridiculous :lol:


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, what a underwhelming finish. The fight just really got going.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> That left uppercut was ridiculous :lol:


Was a beauty :yep


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was an odd way for the fight to end. I didn't notice any good body punchers from Thurman, so I don't know where the rib injury came from. Unlucky on the bet, Scotty.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

The Matthysse fight was worth staying up for. Would happily watch a rematch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Quality night. Stubhub is genuinley the best venue I have ever seen a fight in. Even the worst seat in the arena is a quality view. You even have guys walking around selling beer and food so you don't have to leave your sear. Was getting some funny looks in my Hayemaker hoodie! I spent £30 on my ticket but because the venue was only half full we moved down to better seats. Ended up just behind press row about 25 yards from the ring just behind press row. Could here the thudding sound of Matthysse & Thurmans shots. Brutal. Also lots of fighters in the venue. Got to meet and speak to Soto Karass, Jim Grey, Brian Kenny, Abner Mares, Buddy McGirt, Robert Garcia & Chris Arreola who looked in great shape.

Most in the venue felt Bellmontes won and after the fight both him and Figueroa were sitting near to me. Loads of people going up to Figueroa to get pics but others were going up to Bellmontes to tell him he won, I did the same. Both of them were very small, have seen Burns, Mitchell & Rees all up close and they were all much bigger. Both look like teenagers.

Matthysse v Molina was fantastic. Best fight I have ever seen live. People wete saying Matthysse struggled at the weight. Boxing at its best what more can you say.

Dissapointing the Thurman fight ended so quick but he is a serious fighter. Such fast hands and genuine power. So fun to watch, he is like a Welterweight version of the cruiserweight Haye where its just explosive big punches getting thrown. Would love to see him v Porter and the winner gets Mayweather.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Cracking pictures, it looks like a great venue. Have we got any outside venues like that over here apart from Wimbledon (i doubt they would let that be used for boxing). During the summer id love love to see an outdoor arena event.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> Cracking pictures, it looks like a great venue. Have we got any outside venues like that over here apart from Wimbledon (i doubt they would let that be used for boxing). During the summer id love love to see an outdoor arena event.


yeh the venue is mainly used for tennis. i would imagine wimbledon would be simular.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I just done a bit of digging and apart from wimbledon and queens club in London which they wouldn't let use for boxing, we don't seem to have any decent outdoor venues which is a shame

Its a shame this one is in Eastbourne because it would be a good venue for boxing


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> I just done a bit of digging and apart from wimbledon and queens club in London which they wouldn't let use for boxing, we don't seem to have any decent outdoor venues which is a shame
> 
> Its a shame this one is in Eastbourne because it would be a good venue for boxing


To be fair even in Southern California is was seriously cold. Somebody shouted "Finish Him One Time its Cold!" During the 1st round!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

That was a dirty head butt by Molina in round 3 
Also 
Could not stop laughing at goosen at the end if round 10 , for a moment I thought he was gonna chin the doctor 

Good night if fights though


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Just watched the Klitshsko fight Sunday morning,saw the Sheffield bill last night. Wlad again did well,gonna take some beating. Fury in the studio,seems to want the fight. As said,Wlad hasn't boxed anyone Furys size and ability{combined}. I have a feeling Manuel Charr could be next,he was in the crowd. But surely no great rush for Fury. I think hell beat Chisora,but after that hope he will quickly box someone nearer his own size,in preparation for Wlad. A title fight will surely come. Browne is as hard as they come,would have given Wlad more of a fight than Leepai,I reckon. He will be out for a while now,but I don't think any of our guys will fight him anyway. The Commonwealth title just isn't enough compared to the risk. As Fury said on Eurosport,this division is getting interesting. Good German translation from the Eurosport commentator BTW. Believe his first name Nick. Anybody know who it was??


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jack said:


> That was an odd way for the fight to end. I didn't notice any good body punchers from Thurman, so I don't know where the rib injury came from. Unlucky on the bet, Scotty.







13:39


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Just watched the Klitshsko fight Sunday morning,saw the Sheffield bill last night. Wlad again did well,gonna take some beating. Fury in the studio,seems to want the fight. As said,Wlad hasn't boxed anyone Furys size and ability{combined}. I have a feeling Manuel Charr could be next,he was in the crowd. But surely no great rush for Fury. I think hell beat Chisora,but after that hope he will quickly box someone nearer his own size,in preparation for Wlad. A title fight will surely come. Browne is as hard as they come,would have given Wlad more of a fight than Leepai,I reckon. He will be out for a while now,but I don't think any of our guys will fight him anyway. The Commonwealth title just isn't enough compared to the risk. As Fury said on Eurosport,this division is getting interesting. Good German translation from the Eurosport commentator BTW. Believe his first name Nick. Anybody know who it was??


Loved the way Bronwe reacted when he realised he was fucked and his eyelid was hanging off. Proper fighter.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Loved the way Bronwe reacted when he realised he was fucked and his eyelid was hanging off. Proper fighter.


Yes mate. Not the cutest of boxers,but I don't think any of our top heavies will be fighting him. Doesn't make his mouth,either. Nice guy. As you say a proper Aussie hard man.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Wlad isn't holding too much in this fight... at least so far.


He doesnt have to because Leapai wasnt even able to slip a punch and move forwards. He only was standing in front of Wladimir all night long.
As soon as Wladimir fights a good opponent again he will stink the place out.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Those pictures are brilliant Rob. Quality arena.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I like these outside arenas,they come across really well on tv.

Matthysse may have lost some of his lustre,but he is still a quality operator.his speed and precision are great to watch.john Molina has gone up in my estimation.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping you pull it off. This game has a certain feel about it, similar to City/Chelsea earlier in the season, where everyone was picking City except a few who correctly thought "...what if Mourinho works his magic?". I thought City would smash Chelsea that night, so I'm changing my tune and backing Chelsea to pull off the upset this time :lol: It'd be great twist to what has been a brilliant season, I think. Should be great for the neutrals like me.
> .


Hope so bud i really do.

Rob cracking pictures, I haven't seen Matthysse vs Molina or Fig vs Belmontes. One Time was a technician last night, his feet aren't naturally good but he's worked so hard you can see he's become a boxer now not the banger he was as a kid.

Really impressive, He landed two succulent body punches and that's why i think Diaz got the injury. As you say Haye like stuff from Thurman, Said it a few times on here he reminds me so much of the Cruiserweight Haye..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Hope so bud i really do.
> 
> Rob cracking pictures, I haven't seen Matthysse vs Molina or Fig vs Belmontes. One Time was a technician last night, his feet aren't naturally good but he's worked so hard you can see he's become a boxer now not the banger he was as a kid.
> 
> Really impressive, He landed two succulent body punches and that's why i think Diaz got the injury. As you say Haye like stuff from Thurman, Said it a few times on here he reminds me so much of the Cruiserweight Haye..


Maybe it's the pony tail?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm still not soled on Thurman... He gets really square on when throwing combos, he leans back & leaves his chin exposed.

He's a flash knock down waiting to happen.

I can see someone sparking him in the manner Garcia did to Khan.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Loved the way Bronwe reacted when he realised he was fucked and his eyelid was hanging off. Proper fighter.


Like Skelton did when he was cut by Moli he went for it. Liked to seen Skelton in his prime v Browne that would been interesting!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Maybe it's the pony tail?


:lol: The cornrows defo make him look more like Haye but it's his explosiveness and his aggressive punch variety and way he can land one fall out of position but react to it and land from mad angles with the far hand.

That's Haye all over that, That's why i was a massive Haye fan back then.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Like Skelton did when he was cut by Moli he went for it. Liked to seen Skelton in his prime v Browne that would been interesting!


Skelton was awful to watch, just awful.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Skelton was awful to watch, just awful.


He was entertaining him v Williams 1 was good and v Rogan


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> To be fair I think shes an amateur boxer so she probably knows what an uppercut is. I think she actually knows alot about boxing its just her actual presenting ability thats the issue.....:lol:


I think all she did was a bit of boxercise in fairness.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Whatever you think of him Tyson Fury would have put up a 10 times better fight than the bum Leapi, it's the fight i really want to see, do i think Fury wins? No but he will give it a damn good fight and cause problems imo, the build up and the magnatude of the fight will also make it appealing Fury is a proper character and i can only imagine the pre and post fight stuff. I really hope Fury beats Chisora, Wllad won't loose to Derek no way it's the same stuff again Wlad with all the advantages same style as other wlad opponents as well, At least Tyson will pose new problems hope he gets the fight soon.


Fury is not really any better than Leapia if we're honest. I'm still angry Haye got injured and didn't get to flatten the big oaf inside 2 rounds. Fury is even easier to hit than Leapia.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Fury is not really any better than Leapia if we're honest. I'm still angry Haye got injured and didn't get to flatten the big oaf inside 2 rounds. Fury is even easier to hit than Leapia.


Don't agree he's not better than Leepai. Plus he's a lot bigger. That was partly what counted in Wlads shutout of David,and Im sure would have played a part in Haye/Fury had it come off. I can just imagine them facing off in the ring. Reminds me of Vitali and Herbie Hide.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just caught up with last nights fights,wow Matthysse-Molina is the type of fight that keeps me loving boxing despite all of the politics and crap we get in the sport


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Matthysse/Molina made last night well worth staying up for. Incredible fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> He was entertaining him v Williams 1 was good and v Rogan


Skelton-rogan is an absolute classic British heavyweight fight.

2 warriors going hammer and tongs,and it is definatley overlooked.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Any good copies of the US card on YouTube yet? Turns out the Netherlands has fuck all ways to watch boxing!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Any good copies of the US card on YouTube yet? Turns out the Netherlands has fuck all ways to watch boxing!


Simbros has it all if you can download.

https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosupload/


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Any good copies of the US card on YouTube yet? Turns out the Netherlands has fuck all ways to watch boxing!


simbros!


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Rob said:


> simbros!


He's taking the piss with all the pop-ups and he has no Mike Tyson in his collection.

No complaints though. Great website.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mathhysse doesn't look as fearsome when he's got a guy punching with him, but all things considered that was a good recovery. The second knockdown was bad luck as much as anything and although he got stunned a couple of times, he came back to win the fight. It was really exciting too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Mathhysse doesn't look as fearsome when he's got a guy punching with him, but all things considered that was a good recovery. The second knockdown was bad luck as much as anything and although he got stunned a couple of times, he came back to win the fight. It was really exciting too.


Everyone was saying he crashed the weight last night.


----------

